# Bertrand Russell



## Larsky

"War does not determine who is right - Only who is left"

My new favorite.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Russell has long been a favorite of mine as well and that quote is certainly true. 

Our true enemy is always the war itself. We kill millions, wipe out entire cultures and a generation later, we're on the same side against someone else. 

You'd think we'd learn that there are better ways to spend resources but nope.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.



Actually the quote is in English.

I know, hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Larsky

Luddly Neddite said:


> Russell has long been a favorite of mine as well and that quote is certainly true.
> 
> Our true enemy is always the war itself. We kill millions, wipe out entire cultures and a generation later, we're on the same side against someone else.
> 
> You'd think we'd learn that there are better ways to spend resources





Luddly Neddite said:


> Russell has long been a favorite of mine as well and that quote is certainly true.
> 
> Our true enemy is always the war itself. We kill millions, wipe out entire cultures and a generation later, we're on the same side against someone else.
> 
> You'd think we'd learn that there are better ways to spend resources but nope.



"'There are no atheists in foxholes' isn't an argument against atheism, it's an argument against foxholes."

James Morrow


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the quote is in English.
> 
> I know, hard to tell sometimes.
Click to expand...


Wow, you really ARE an idiot.


----------



## Indeependent

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the quote is in English.
> 
> I know, hard to tell sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE an idiot.
Click to expand...

Some people work very hard at being idiots.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the quote is in English.
> 
> I know, hard to tell sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE an idiot.
Click to expand...


Hey, I understood that.  My German must be improving.


----------



## Ringel05

Luddly Neddite said:


> Russell has long been a favorite of mine as well and that quote is certainly true.
> 
> Our true enemy is always the war itself. We kill millions, wipe out entire cultures and a generation later, we're on the same side against someone else.
> 
> You'd think we'd learn that there are better ways to spend resources but nope.


Welp, unfortunately history has shown us that we will never learn.  Wanna get rid of war?  Get rid of people........


----------



## fncceo

Whoever says, 'Violence doesn't solve anything' ... isn't using enough violence.

_"* Violence, naked force, has settled more issues in history than has any other factor, and the contrary opinion is wishful thinking at its worst. Breeds that forget this basic truth have always paid for it with their lives and their freedoms.*"_

Robert Heinlen - _Starship Troopers_ (1959)


----------



## Rambunctious

If you want to end war...win one......decisively!!!!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG

Indeependent said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the quote is in English.
> 
> I know, hard to tell sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people work very hard at being idiots.
Click to expand...


Believe me. All your effort is paying off.


----------



## Dale Smith

*Diet, injections, and injunctions will combine, from a very early age, to produce the sort of character and the sort of beliefs that the authorities consider desirable, and any serious criticism of the powers that be will become psychologically impossible.” (Emphasis added)
— Bertrand Russell, “The Impact of Science on Society”, 1953, pg 49-50

“When the technique has been perfected, every government that has been in charge of education for a generation will be able to control its subjects securely without the need of armies or policemen.” 
– Bertrand Russell, “The Impact of Science on Society”, 1953

Russell came from a long line of globalist elites.....fuck him.

*


----------



## Mindful

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.



Lucky you.


----------



## Mindful

Dale Smith said:


> *Diet, injections, and injunctions will combine, from a very early age, to produce the sort of character and the sort of beliefs that the authorities consider desirable, and any serious criticism of the powers that be will become psychologically impossible.” (Emphasis added)
> — Bertrand Russell, “The Impact of Science on Society”, 1953, pg 49-50
> 
> “When the technique has been perfected, every government that has been in charge of education for a generation will be able to control its subjects securely without the need of armies or policemen.”
> – Bertrand Russell, “The Impact of Science on Society”, 1953
> 
> Russell came from a long line of globalist elites.....fuck him.
> *



He was a bounder; in his private life. Like so many of them.

Say one thing, do another.


----------



## gtopa1

Larsky said:


> "War does not determine who is right - Only who is left"
> 
> My new favorite.


----------



## gtopa1

fncceo said:


> Whoever says, 'Violence doesn't solve anything' ... isn't using enough violence.
> 
> _"* Violence, naked force, has settled more issues in history than has any other factor, and the contrary opinion is wishful thinking at its worst. Breeds that forget this basic truth have always paid for it with their lives and their freedoms.*"_
> 
> Robert Heinlen - _Starship Troopers_ (1959)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Mindful said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
Click to expand...


Luck had little to do with it.  Beating the Nazis and their Axis to a bloody (or glowing) smear did.


----------



## Mindful

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luck had little to do with it.  Beating the Nazis and their Axis to a bloody (or glowing) smear did.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean it like that. It's a language for horses.


----------



## Indeependent

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the quote is in English.
> 
> I know, hard to tell sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people work very hard at being idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me. All your effort is paying off.
Click to expand...

Originality...try it.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
Click to expand...


He never did explain what the hell that meant, but there was a time when we had a conservative wacko group running around trying to ban the teaching of German in schools supposedly as a moronic "patriotism" thing.  They'd change the names of stuff like German Shepherds into "police dogs" lest the snowflakery be offended by hearing the word "German".  There were even Dachshunds ripped from their owners and stoned to death in the street for the crime that we gave them a German name.  It's where mob mentality and its attendant ignorance lead.

I dunno, actively rejecting a language and trying to make sure nobody else speaks it, that's just pig-ignorance.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luck had little to do with it.  Beating the Nazis and their Axis to a bloody (or glowing) smear did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it like that. It's a language for horses.
Click to expand...


It teaches the student a ton about English (which is a Germanic language)....


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never did explain what the hell that meant, but there was a time when we had a conservative wacko group running around trying to ban the teaching of German in schools supposedly as a moronic "patriotism" thing.  They'd change the names of stuff like German Shepherds into "police dogs" lest the snowflakery be offended by hearing the word "German".  There were even Dachshunds ripped from their owners and stoned to death in the street for the crime that we gave them a German name.  It's where mob mentality and its attendant ignorance lead.
> 
> I dunno, actively rejecting a language and trying to make sure nobody else speaks it, that's just pig-ignorance.
Click to expand...


ya mean like  ERDOGAN and the banning of the Kurdish languages ????


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never did explain what the hell that meant, but there was a time when we had a conservative wacko group running around trying to ban the teaching of German in schools supposedly as a moronic "patriotism" thing.  They'd change the names of stuff like German Shepherds into "police dogs" lest the snowflakery be offended by hearing the word "German".  There were even Dachshunds ripped from their owners and stoned to death in the street for the crime that we gave them a German name.  It's where mob mentality and its attendant ignorance lead.
> 
> I dunno, actively rejecting a language and trying to make sure nobody else speaks it, that's just pig-ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya mean like  ERDOGAN and the banning of the Kurdish languages ????
Click to expand...


Are you European?  I notice the surname rendered in ALL CAPS ?

I don't know what Turkey did with Kurdish but no, that's a colonial thing. When populations of Irish or Cajuns or indigenous Americans were prohibited from, and punished for, speaking their home language, that's cultural steamrollering sometimes called cultural genocide.  That's a master-race mentality trying to subjugate a population it sees as its colony or its slaves.

What I'm referring to though is the overt slurring of a culture where its language, its music and other arts, its cuisine, anything associated with it is either banned or has its name changed -- propagated as an adversarial tactic rather than a colonial one.  You might remember the attempt at "Freedom Fries" a few years ago born out of butthurt that France would not go along with our illegal invasion of Iraq.  That sort of thing.

I'm thinking here primarily of the National Security League and that sort of wacko far-right fringe that bubbled up at the same time, and with many of the same hypernationalistic ideals as, the Klan:

>> Initially, the NSL worked to indoctrinate school children and the public. Under the guise of encouraging the teaching of US history, the league *worked to eliminate the teaching of foreign languages, especially **German*, and later Russian. It encouraged physical education in schools as a means of "strengthening American manhood" for war.[6] By advocating civil defense, the league proselytized for more defense spending and a stronger national military.[1][6] However, "Americanism" and universal conscription were meant to strengthen the military but also to weed out "religious or political dissenters, sexual 'deviants,' those who frequented prostitutes, and people convicted of crimes who had completed their punishment...."[8] The goal was to create an elite meritocratic class that would take decision-making away from the electorate.[1][6]

The NSL reached its highest point of influence in terms of its popular support and the adoption of its policies during World War I. It whipped up *Germanophobia *with its Committee on Patriotism Through Education, directed by Princeton University professor Robert McNutt McElroy, and it strongly supported the Espionage Act of 1917 and the Sedition Act of 1918. With the support if US Department of Justice, the NSL began to question the patriotism and the loyalty of thousands of Americans suspected of being pro-German or, later, communists. League supporters published newspaper stories or wrote letters to the editor alleging that labor unions, universities, some churches (particularly those with large ethnic German congregations), the League of Women Voters, and a host of other organizations were under communist control.[1][6] <<​
In other words Naziism in the US.  Mind control.  Propaganda.




I can't tell if that's where Silly Kineticenergy was going with his weirdo "German" song and dance or not, it's a guess.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never did explain what the hell that meant
Click to expand...


With that complaint you indicate you wouldn't have understood it had I spelled it out for you.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a nice sentiment.  But yet, I don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never did explain what the hell that meant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With that complaint you indicate you wouldn't have understood it had I spelled it out for you.
Click to expand...


That's OK.  Apparently _I_ spelled it out for _you_.  Either that, or you actually think Bertrand Russell was "German".  

Care for a "freedom fry"?


----------



## Pogo

Fun fact:  Bertrand Russell's daughter is named Catherine Tait (not that Catherine Tate) who had the good sense to be born on my birthday.  

She's 95 years old.


----------

